# Vandal’s service work (Update)



## CeraDean (Jul 9, 2019)

Vandal recently performed great during public service work in downtown Denver.

He stuck by my son’s side as we walked the busy streets, even ignored mounted police. He had his first true restaurant public service job and performed DPT for my son while in the restaurant.










At 21 months, he’s growing into a wonderful dog. Drivey, serious about his work and pushy to do that work but also very quick to settle. He’s learning to be patient in the home schoolroom and wait for the appropriate sign from my son to self activate aid rather than me telling him to act. His ‘find Mark’ is fast and very enthusiastic. It’s one of his favorite “games”.
He’s very aloof and 100% steady around neutrality.
We’re still working on the appropriate response to other’s “rude” behavior which I think will be easier for him once his hormones level off.










I also do schutzhund with him which gives him a great outlet for times there is no work because my son is steady. Schutzhund has also given me an amazing amount of tools to bond and communicate with my dog. His OB is beautiful and energetic. His tracking is enthusiastic and he’s fairly reliable with step to step, deep nose tracking. We have just started articles on the track. His protection is the slowest avenue we are developing and we have taken stretches of breaks. He will give me secondary OB while on the field, which is my main goal with this phase. 










Overall, he is a lovely dog. I’m so lucky to have him and the support of the many people that have helped us develop this far.


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Good boy Vandal!


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

He’s doing great! What is DPT?


----------



## CeraDean (Jul 9, 2019)

LuvShepherds said:


> He’s doing great! What is DPT?


Deep pressure therapy. 
Basically, laying down on the body (we do across the thighs) for a good amount of time. The pressure and the tactile input from running fingers through Vandal’s fur is very soothing.


----------



## poconoman (Dec 7, 2020)

Vandal looks very close to the original breed. Gorgeous.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Beautiful boy(s)


----------



## davewis (Jan 7, 2020)

That is awesome. My PTSD support dog really came into his own at between 2-3 years old. I don't know if it was age or confidence, but he became unflappable.

+1 to the DPT. I don't think there was a name for it 20 years ago. Ole (Sr.) would lean against my leg when he thought I was 'losing it.' Petting his soft fur, especially his ears, while feeling the steady thump of his heartbeat, his slow rhythmic breathing, and his muscular warmth was very calming. Sometimes, I would play with his paws. Feeling his hard claws and tough footpads was also relaxing. The gentle thud of his tail against the floor could me back to the present. The different sounds, senses, and rhythms were effective at disrupting any ruminating thought that might form.

The most valuable thing for me was that Ole could tell when I needed his support before I did. Our own level of self-awareness can be very low so having a companion who puts his head in your lap before you 'spin out' is invaluable at modifying behaviors and thoughts.

I hope your boys continue to bond. They both look very composed in the first photo!


----------



## CeraDean (Jul 9, 2019)

davewis said:


> That is awesome. My PTSD support dog really came into his own at between 2-3 years old. I don't know if it was age or confidence, but he became unflappable.
> 
> +1 to the DPT. I don't think there was a name for it 20 years ago. Ole (Sr.) would lean against my leg when he thought I was 'losing it.' Petting his soft fur, especially his ears, while feeling the steady thump of his heartbeat, his slow rhythmic breathing, and his muscular warmth was very calming. Sometimes, I would play with his paws. Feeling his hard claws and tough footpads was also relaxing. The gentle thud of his tail against the floor could me back to the present. The different sounds, senses, and rhythms were effective at disrupting any ruminating thought that might form.
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing. Sounds like Ole Sr was a great dog. And thanks for the encouragement about the age. I do think it may take another year for Vandal to truly hit the maturity level to find his peak.

It is amazing how calming those little things can be. Very well said. 
It is my hope that Vandal will begin to see the micro-signs of anxiety or impending meltdowns and act before it goes further. I’m very happy with our progress on that front.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Very nice. Great goals and reasons for everything your doing.


----------



## CeraDean (Jul 9, 2019)

Steve Strom said:


> Very nice. Great goals and reasons for everything your doing.


Thanks!


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Outstanding! Such a solid dog. Thanks for sharing


----------



## davewis (Jan 7, 2020)

@CeraDean Something else I thought of this evening. If it suits the situation, you might want to try experimenting with various chewy things while vandal is doing his support work.

I recall the sounds and sensations of Ole Sr. quietly chewing on something yummy while he contently laid beside/ontop of me. The click of his teeth again something hard or the squeak of a stuffed kong as he worked to get something out of it. The rhythm of his strong neck and jaws as he gnawed on a bone. The goofy bends and stretches as he tried to get peanut butter out of his kong with his long and surprisingly strong tongue. 

Finally, the sighs, groans, and wriggles of contentment as he settled in for a nap... letting me know that everything was going to be ok.


----------

